# Is it okay to wear cross jewelry when you're an atheist?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the way crosses look but I don't believe in God so I don't own any cross jewelry. I've always felt that not only would it be shallow but it would be morally wrong to wear crosses when they hold such meaning for people. 

But I've recently come across some cross earrings that look more decorative rather than straightforward and symbolic. I comfortable enough with the look enough to make a purchase.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you should do whatever you want but as an atheist myself, I try to stay away from most religious symbols. Not really because I don't want to disrespect them or think it's that wrong but I don't want to represent or be associated with something I don't believe/partake in. 

Sometimes I buy symbols that I appreciate in other ways though. My mom is somewhat Buddhist and some of my extended family members are too. I am somewhat partial to Buddhism, even though I don't agree with it 100% and obviously don't believe in the religious aspects. So I have bought some Buddhist themed stuff before.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just turn it upside down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If I were to see you wearing it I would think you're a Christian so its kinda false advertisement but do what you will I guess.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^ ugh! I certainly don't wanna mislead anyone. The ones I have in mind look super goth and trendy though.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

In a world that's becoming increasingly individualistic, I say wear whatever the heck makes you happy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you should be able to be able to wear whatever you want, but I wouldn't be surprised if some Christians would get upset. There is always the possibility someone could ask about them. What would you say to them?

But if they don't know you are atheist they are more likely to just say they like them and maybe ask where you got them.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Huh. I'm surprised by the overwhelming response of "do whatever you want." It kinda makes me disagree with myself now.

Cultural appropriation is real although there's a fine line between expressing yourself vs making a mockery of a lifestyle. I don't think it's okay to wear whatever you want. I think people look brainless when they consistently make a costume of religious symbols and things like that like in music videos and stuff. Again, the whole reason I even feel comfortable buying these earrings is because even though they're a cross shape, they're so ornate that they don't immediately scream "God!"

This thread is making me reconsider. There is a subsection of people who are simultaneously alternative in their aesthetic yet very religious and I don't want to be mistaken for one of those people.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No. I especially despise those certain obvious atheists that would openly flaunt a giant cross logo on their outfits, when they should be busy and focused tending to the injured and sick. And then they will drive fast and aggressive through the streets with a giant noisemaker and an eye blinding flashing red light trying to make it like they own the streets intimidating other cares to pull to the side to yield to them with an injured kidnapped victim tied to the back of their trunk of the car. Often times they will even convert innocent firefighters to help them on their cause with their fire trucks.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

the risk is obviously that people will think you are relgious - which is embarrasing to say the least.


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

letitrock said:


> Huh. I'm surprised by the overwhelming response of "do whatever you want." It kinda makes me disagree with myself now.
> 
> Cultural appropriation is real although there's a fine line between expressing yourself vs making a mockery of a lifestyle. I don't think it's okay to wear whatever you want. I think people look brainless when they consistently make a costume of religious symbols and things like that like in music videos and stuff. Again, the whole reason I even feel comfortable buying these earrings is because even though they're a cross shape, they're so ornate that they don't immediately scream "God!"
> 
> This thread is making me reconsider. There is a subsection of people who are simultaneously alternative in their aesthetic yet very religious and I don't want to be mistaken for one of those people.


Haha cultural appropriation is nothing more than cultural appreciation, depending on intent. I remember back in the day, we had a bunch of Japanese students who came from Japan to spend time at our school. When it was time for them to leave they performed a rendition of the haka. It wasn't all that bad, although the pronunciation was atrocious, however, it was obvious to us that it was simply a show of respect. Just because an outsider looking in might assume it to be mockery, doesn't make it so.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

AntiguanGiant said:


> Haha cultural appropriation is nothing more than cultural appreciation, depending on intent. Just because an outsider looking in might assume it to be mockery, doesn't make it so.


 The opposite is also true. Just because you(an outsider) think you're paying homage(paying respect) to another lifestyle doesn't mean you are.

And like I said already, I acknowledge that while cultural appropriation exists, there's a fine line between that and expressing yourself. It just depends on the case. Hence this whole thread.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just do you, for whatever reason it is. I find that square shaped crosses are less likely to be taken as religious symbols than the rectangle crosses. As for me, I like spirituality so today i wore mala beads and a gold cross, it's all good to me because they represent different things but maybe on two different sides of the coin. Anyway, as long as you're not preaching to other people about what to believe, you should be fine. That in itself is more annoying than someone wearing a cross. Cultural appropriation? Umm, it's ok to admire a culture and to wear their symbolic things so long as you're aware of their customs and what they mean. People sport mohawks. Mohawk is a native American tribe. You can admire a culture and still practice what they do.


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

letitrock said:


> The opposite is also true. Just because you(an outsider) think you're paying homage(paying respect) to another lifestyle doesn't mean you are.
> 
> And like I said already, I acknowledge that while cultural appropriation exists, there's a fine line between that and expressing yourself. It just depends on the case. Hence this whole thread.


Intent matters far more than overall reaction. I guarantee there are Maori people out there who would've found that haka performed by Japs to be be disgraceful. This fact doesn't make their haka any less okay to do because their intentions were pure, and they acted merely out of respect for Maori culture. If anything it'd be the fault of the offended in that specific situation. The same goes for many others.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't really have time to write a long reply here but.. You don't want to wear a cross because you don't believe in God and you don't want to offend Christians. The first things that comes to mind for me is; And hopefully this will kind of challenge your thought process a little bit. It doesn't make anything right or wrong .. but I want you think about a couple of things.

* How many Christians things in your life do you already do where the idea is to honor or remember their God? I celebrate Christmas and Easter, and other Christian holidays, and I am sure Christianity impacts me in more ways than those mentioned. I don't do it because I believe in God but I also know for a fact that I don't do it because I want to disrespect them. I think they are lovely holidays. If you celebrate any of those holidays, or do any other things related to Christianity, are you going to stop doing them now out of respect to them?

* Think about all the other religions or environments where the cross is used as a symbol as well. Christianity definitely does not have ownership of the cross, even though quite a few bit of people associate it with Christianity. One of the first thing that comes to my mind is my countries flag since it has a cross in it.









There are probably hundreds more, including our dear + sign. 3+3=6. What does the cross mean to you?

* What would you do in the scenario where I gave you a cross. Would you feel like you have a dilemma because you have to choose between not offending me or them?


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know and I don't care. Atheists are screwed anyway, I am sure when they will be burning in hell whatever they were wearing would be the least of their concerns. Being an atheist is soooooo not my problem.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

nope, not ok


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

causalset said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Atheists are screwed anyway, I am sure when they will be burning in hell whatever they were wearing would be the least of their concerns. Being an atheist is soooooo not my problem.


Haha how morally bankrupt must you be to think that perfectly decent people who don't believe in your god deserve eternal hell?? I have nothing but respect for intelligent religious folk who've reasoned out their beliefs and don't hold any ethically unsound opinions. That being said it's difficult to respect anyone who thinks in such an evil way, and I genuinely hope you're one day able to re-evaluate yourself and your beliefs and come to a better conclusion than the one you're currently at smh.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

AntiguanGiant said:


> Haha how morally bankrupt must you be to think that perfectly decent people who don't believe in your god deserve eternal hell?? I have nothing but respect for intelligent religious folk who've reasoned out their beliefs and don't hold any ethically unsound opinions. That being said it's difficult to respect anyone who thinks in such an evil way, and I genuinely hope you're one day able to re-evaluate yourself and your beliefs and come to a better conclusion than the one you're currently at smh.


Nobody is perfectly decent by God's standards since God's standards are really high. Kind of like, if Queen of England were to invite you into her palace this very second, would you be comfortable going there in your current clothing and stuff? Yet we will all have to face God one day with all our flaws and stuff, thats the scary part. And the only way out is Jesus' blood sacrifice that He provided which kind of pays for our flaws and pays our way into something we don't really deserve. And I am not being self righteous here or anything. I just woke from the nightmare where I was sitting in a caffeteria and there were lightnings striking the ground around it and I was too scared what if the lightning would strike caffeteria I am at and I am not ready to face God. Glad it was just a dream and I woke up from it. And then I went online and read this post ...


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

causalset said:


> Nobody is perfectly decent by God's standards since God's standards are really high. Kind of like, if Queen of England were to invite you into her palace this very second, would you be comfortable going there in your current clothing and stuff? Yet we will all have to face God one day with all our flaws and stuff, thats the scary part. And the only way out is Jesus' blood sacrifice that He provided which kind of pays for our flaws and pays our way into something we don't really deserve. And I am not being self righteous here or anything. I just woke from the nightmare where I was sitting in a caffeteria and there were lightnings striking the ground around it and I was too scared what if the lightning would strike caffeteria I am at and I am not ready to face God. Glad it was just a dream and I woke up from it. And then I went online and read this post ...


I think it's pretty clear that there are plenty of athiests who are charitable, empathetic, selfless, and better people overall than a lot of christians. Do you personally believe they're doomed ? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

AntiguanGiant said:


> I think it's pretty clear that there are plenty of athiests who are charitable, empathetic, selfless, and better people overall than a lot of christians. Do you personally believe they're doomed ? I'm genuinely curious.


Did I ever made a comment as to whose personality is better? You are putting words into my mouth. All I was saying is that NONE of our personalities would earn us heaven, thats why we need Jesus' blood to BUY heaven DESPITE our personalities.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What will happen if it isn't OK?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have some cool pewter rings, anthracite... watches, dark gunmetal... neckchain with a cross spanner I had at age 10 for my remote control buggies for racing. really curvy, spiky dark metal thing. no tat, thanks


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I don't really have time to write a long reply here but.. You don't want to wear a cross because you don't believe in God and you don't want to offend Christians. The first things that comes to mind for me is; And hopefully this will kind of challenge your thought process a little bit. It doesn't make anything right or wrong .. but I want you think about a couple of things.
> 
> * How many Christians things in your life do you already do where the idea is to honor or remember their God? I celebrate Christmas and Easter, and other Christian holidays, and I am sure Christianity impacts me in more ways than those mentioned. I don't do it because I believe in God but I also know for a fact that I don't do it because I want to disrespect them. I think they are lovely holidays. If you celebrate any of those holidays, or do any other things related to Christianity, are you going to stop doing them now out of respect to them?
> 
> ...


 ∂€A†h


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

causalset said:


> Did I ever made a comment as to whose personality is better? You are putting words into my mouth. All I was saying is that NONE of our personalities would earn us heaven, thats why we need Jesus' blood to BUY heaven DESPITE our personalities.


I'm not even necessarily referring to personality. I'm more so referring to the countless acts of kindness that people with those traits dish out. Is a god who's willing to subject these people, who he supposedly loves, to an eternity of torment, really worth worshipping? I'm sure any intelligent christian, who's actually put thought into how they interpret the bible, would agree with me in saying that he most certainly is not.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

AntiguanGiant said:


> I'm not even necessarily referring to personality. I'm more so referring to the countless acts of kindness that people with those traits dish out. Is a god who's willing to subject these people, who he supposedly loves, to an eternity of torment, really worth worshipping? I'm sure any intelligent christian, who's actually put thought into how they interpret the bible, would agree with me in saying that he most certainly is not.


Acts of kindness aren't enough to compensate for your sins, not in the eyes of perfection; just like you can't come to queens palace and say well you are dressed poorly but you do acts of kindness so thats okay.

As far as whether or not He is worth worshipping thats besies the point, since you will have to face Him personally when you die and you can't stop Him from doing with you whatever He will, regardless of whether you think its right or wrong. I personally don't want anyone to go to hell, but I can't control God, thats the problem; thats why the only thing in my power is to warn people so that they meet God's standards -- since I am not in a position to alter them.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

causalset said:


> I personally don't want anyone to go to hell, but I can't control God, thats the problem; thats why the only thing in my power is to warn people so that they meet God's standards


thanks for the heads up - I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

causalset said:


> Acts of kindness aren't enough to compensate for your sins, not in the eyes of perfection; just like you can't come to queens palace and say well you are dressed poorly but you do acts of kindness so thats okay.
> 
> As far as whether or not He is worth worshipping thats besies the point, since you will have to face Him personally when you die and you can't stop Him from doing with you whatever He will, regardless of whether you think its right or wrong. I personally don't want anyone to go to hell, but I can't control God, thats the problem; thats why the only thing in my power is to warn people so that they meet God's standards -- since I am not in a position to alter them.


You are however in a position to re-evaluate the things you believe to be true. I'd suggest studying the beliefs of christians who don't hold such negative beliefs. I'd personally recommend looking into the beliefs of bot Jordan B Peterson, and Dinesh D'souza. They're both extremely intelligent christians. Dinesh D'souza even went up against Christopher Hitchens (as well as many other notable atheists) in a bunch of different debates and had some surprisingly convincing arguements.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

letitrock said:


> Huh. I'm surprised by the overwhelming response of "do whatever you want." It kinda makes me disagree with myself now.
> 
> Cultural appropriation is real although there's a fine line between expressing yourself vs making a mockery of a lifestyle. I don't think it's okay to wear whatever you want. I think people look brainless when they consistently make a costume of religious symbols and things like that like in music videos and stuff. Again, the whole reason I even feel comfortable buying these earrings is because even though they're a cross shape, they're so ornate that they don't immediately scream "God!"
> 
> This thread is making me reconsider. There is a subsection of people who are simultaneously alternative in their aesthetic yet very religious and I don't want to be mistaken for one of those people.


I believe those are a variation on a Celtic cross or some other one. You might be mistaken for a skinhead (they like Celtic cross tattoos), but I'm not all that up to date on their tattoos anymore.


Blue Dino said:


> No. I especially despise those certain obvious atheists that would openly flaunt a giant cross logo on their outfits, when they should be busy and focused tending to the injured and sick. And then they will drive fast and aggressive through the streets with a giant noisemaker and an eye blinding flashing red light trying to make it like they own the streets intimidating other cares to pull to the side to yield to them with an injured kidnapped victim tied to the back of their trunk of the car. Often times they will even convert innocent firefighters to help them on their cause with their fire trucks.


:O somebody got triggered.


causalset said:


> I don't know and I don't care. Atheists are screwed anyway, I am sure when they will be burning in hell whatever they were wearing would be the least of their concerns. Being an atheist is soooooo not my problem.


:serious: and another.

Personally, I think it should be considered assault to tell someone that they're going to hell when they die. Or at the very least abuse. Do you realize how many mental illnesses are caused by guilt and fear of going to hell?

I suppose the OP might hear this type of thing quite a bit if she lets people know she's an atheist wearing a cross though.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

finallyclosed said:


> I believe those are a variation on a Celtic cross or some other one. You might be mistaken for a skinhead (they like Celtic cross tattoos), but I'm not all that up to date on their tattoos anymore.


Good to know.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What will happen if it isn't OK?


Did you read the thread??


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Of course an atheist needs the cross the most


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

:lol

Ohhhh boy. 

I could make a long, intelligent post but tbh I just say go for it. As a strange goth girl littered with crosses in my wardrobe, it's honestly fun to mess with people anyway. You just do you, your intent, interpretation and love for the design is all that really matters.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk just weird that some that's not a christian would wear one. Everyone knows what it represents why would you rep that if you don't believe just odd. Unless you have no idea what the symbol stands for.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> Just turn it upside down.


The OP might still get confused for a follower of St. Peter who asked to be crucified upside down as he didn't feel worthy to die like Jesus.

His successor aka the bishop of Rome ,otherwise known as the Pope uses this symbol to this day.

Protestants see this as proof that he is a Satanist but in reality this symbol is being taken out of context. Just like the swastika is used in Buddhist temples to signify good luck and bears no association with the National Socialists of the 1930s.










In my opinion the OP should wear a cross if he or she feels like it.

A true Christian doesn't preach he or she just lives in accordance to Jesus ' teachings. A true Christian is not a walking billboard that spouts meaningless platitudes. As a matter of fact, based on my own personal experience the worst people that I have met are those who openly call themselves Christian. It is usually people that have Jesus bumper stickers the ones that cut off you to the side of the road and tailgate you.

Almost to the point where you pray to Jesus to deliver you from his followers...

A physical symbol is just like a person's physical attributes , it has no bearing on that person's character.

That is unless you believe in the "magical power" of sigils, numerology, symbols and runes. I take it that you are an atheist so you don't believe in such silly things...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There are lots of other torture/execution devices to choose from. You could find electric chair jewelry, noose jewelry, lethal injection syringe jewelry. No reason to be stuck on 2000 year old methods.

Still makes more sense for an atheist to wear a cross than a christian, though. A bit twisted for christians to celebrate brutal torture of their deity.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Seems kind of misleading to me, as Christianity is a mainstream religion with too many followers. Do you really want people just assuming you're a Christian because you wear a cross? I sure as hell wouldn't. 

I feel your pain, though. I'm atheist, and contrary to popular belief I do NOT believe in Satan. But I really like the look of Satanic symbols, like the goat pentagram. I've thought of getting a pendant with it before, but decided it would send the wrong message -- people would just assume I'm Satanist because I wear the symbol. And the last thing theists need is more reasons to associate atheism with Satanism. I also saw a really nice ring with iron cross designs once that I was about to buy, but I went with a Greek key design instead for the same reason.

Too bad atheism doesn't have its own symbol. But it's not an organization so I guess it would be problematic if it did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In all fairness, I have seen plenty of porn vids with women wearing crucifix jewelry. Half the time they probably didn't even realize they were wearing it (people who wear jewelry often have a favorite piece that they just wear out of habit). 

Crucifix jewelry can actually be appealing just because. The same way any abstract thing can be. Of course it's supposed to mean something but the shape/symbol is so ubiquitous that it often isn't an intentional display. 

As a matter of fact, I just looked up from my computer and the pattern in the top portion of my bedroom door is a cross. I never even noticed it. Didn't choose it. I'm pretty sure somewhere along the way whoever designed this door probably knew what they were doing but I kind of doubt this door was chosen for that reason.

Anyway, I'm about as close to atheist as you can get while still being somewhat agnostic. I tend to not be a fan of people who are so religious they can't have a normal conversation without steering it to religion. Don't have a problem with people wearing crosses and generally don't care what people believe. There are plenty of contradictions in the world without having to nitpick.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Tetragammon said:


> Seems kind of misleading to me, as Christianity is a mainstream religion with too many followers. Do you really want people just assuming you're a Christian because you wear a cross? I sure as hell wouldn't.
> 
> I feel your pain, though. I'm atheist, and contrary to popular belief I do NOT believe in Satan. But I really like the look of Satanic symbols, like the goat pentagram. I've thought of getting a pendant with it before, but decided it would send the wrong message -- people would just assume I'm Satanist because I wear the symbol. And the last thing theists need is more reasons to associate atheism with Satanism. I also saw a really nice ring with iron cross designs once that I was about to buy, but I went with a Greek key design instead for the same reason.


I was under the impression that Laveyan satanists don't believe in Satan as a deity.

They essentially follow Aynd Rand's philosophy and dress up in Halloween costumes for the shock value.

If you sit and think about it ,they are just like Republicans... only a lot more blunt and brutish


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> I was under the impression that Laveyan satanists don't believe in Satan as a deity.
> 
> They essentially follow Aynd Rand's philosophy and dress up in Halloween costumes for the shock value.
> 
> If you sit and think about it ,they are just like Republicans... only a lot more blunt and brutish


Yeah, lots of Satanist groups are actually atheist, though there's still way too much dogma in LaVeyan Satanism for my tastes. If anything I'd go for a much more secular brand like The Satanic Temple, because I agree with their initiatives against Christian indoctrination in schools and other public arenas. But in the end it's still an organized religion, which I disagree with on a fundamental level. I've already wasted enough of my money and time on the worship of men with god complexes.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

@Tetragammon

Which begs the question: regardless of deities, demiurges or lack of them. Are humans predisposed by nature to create collective beliefs to form part of a cohesive group?

Atheist Mega Churches:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...edians-popularized-movement-earlier-year.html

Could atheist groups be just another bull**** collective designed to control people and to get people to commit crimes for a belief?

I mean it is not like atheists groups have not committed crimes in the past like say during the Spanish Civil War and the Russian Revolution:


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Well if you are an atheist a cross means nothing to you so it shouldn't matter...


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

if you like crosses and you want to wear them then do it, even if they have no religious or symbolic meaning to you. if someone gets offended for that then they are ignorant. unless you are deliberately doing something to offend them then they can swallow it. also i doubt anyone would really care or stop to notice


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

2Milk said:


> Well if you are an atheist a cross means nothing to you so it shouldn't matter...


I'm trying to be considerate?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk just weird that some that's not a christian would wear one. Everyone knows what it represents why would you rep that if you don't believe just odd. Unless you have no idea what the symbol stands for.


 I just find the shape aesthetically pleasing. Think about rainbows. Today that image is synonymous with the lgbt community so even though you might like some rainbow themed product, you might steer clear of it because you don't want to communicate an innacurate message(that you're an activist or whatever).


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

You'll have to turn in your membership and return the free rubber chicken you received as a gift.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it is pretty common and acceptable to find the cross being worn in everyday costume jewellery like earrings. The ones you're looking at doesn't really come across as religious looking imo, they look more like those bold D&G gothic style earrings. But if in doubt probably best to leave it out.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Which begs the question: regardless of deities, demiurges or lack of them. Are humans predisposed by nature to create collective beliefs to form part of a cohesive group?


I know that most people want that "community" feel even after leaving a religion -- it's a regular complaint on some post-religion forums I frequent. It's why Secular Humanists form their own quasi-religious communities. I don't think that means we're predisposed to create "collective beliefs," but most do seem to want that sense of belonging. Even some non-believers will stay with their church solely for the social part of it. But then I'm the exception to the rule -- I always hated the religious community of my youth. I'd much rather live totally irreligiously, and I don't need any new type of community to replace it.

And don't even get me started on so-called "atheist groups." That's the thing about atheism -- it's *not* a group, it's *not* a religion and it's *not* a belief. It's simply the lack of a single specific belief. Obviously atheists can be good or bad and espouse a wide range of other beliefs or values. Though if we're talking about Soviet Russia, North Korea or other such "atheist" groups, I'd argue that they basically just replaced worship of a deity with worship of the state, which is just as bad. We need to do away with worship of any kind, IMO, because worship ALWAYS leads to extremism.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

At least give the chicken back.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wear them whenever you want. Preferably with dark clothes and pale skin.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

letitrock said:


> I love the way crosses look but I don't believe in God so I don't own any cross jewelry. I've always felt that not only would it be shallow but it would be morally wrong to wear crosses when they hold such meaning for people.
> 
> But I've recently come across some cross earrings that look more decorative rather than straightforward and symbolic. I comfortable enough with the look enough to make a purchase.


I'm an atheist, and the reason why I wouldn't wear a cross necklace is for the reason that it feels shallow even if there are christians who would be okay with it. My reasoning doesn't come out of from thinking too much about the symbol, its history, or what it is to be Christian. It's more to the simple virtue I have that I am going to respect what may be important to people So it almost feels self-entitled too along with being shallow when you compare someone who treats an object with personal significance and devotion to their faith to somebody seeing a cross necklace and wanting to wear it because it looks cool. If the type of cross you want to wear bears some other significance, then that's fine and can be explained.

But if you want to get away with wearing a cross in front of some religious people you personally know, may as well play it safe and pull a Maeby Funke a la Arrested Development and say you're looking for those necklaces with a "t" on them. And then they'll tell you that's a cross, and you say "across from where?" They'll cut you some slack and just think you're dumb and hopefully let you get away with it.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

You can do whatever you want and the only people likely to get offended are probably going to be extreme in their beliefs with nearly everything offending them. Not worth worrying about such problem peoples' opinions when they don't generally have the best empathy for others. However, you are going to get judged some by what you are wearing and if you wear symbols of something people are going to assume you follow that. It's unavoidable. If they very poorly resemble a cross some might question it a bit more but you are still going to get some assumption you are religious because that's the typical purpose. It's not really harmful to anyone but it's your choice if you want to ignore that judgement or not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

letitrock said:


> I just find the shape aesthetically pleasing. Think about rainbows. Today that image is synonymous with the lgbt community so even though you might like some rainbow themed product, you might steer clear of it because you don't want to communicate an innacurate message(that you're an activist or whatever).


Meh the cross has been around forever and always stood for Jesus. The rainbow is recognizable for lgbt but also hippie theme as well. You'll never see me wearing any thing I don't stand for.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh the cross has been around forever and always stood for Jesus. The rainbow is recognizable for lgbt but also hippie theme as well. You'll never see me wearing any thing I don't stand for.


The cross was a symbol of torture/terror before the Christians claimed it. It didn't need them to make it more terrifying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> The cross was a symbol of torture/terror before the Christians claimed it. It didn't need them to make it more terrifying.


Meh maybe so but its universally known for Christianity.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk just weird that some that's not a christian would wear one.


Especially when there are basically limitless other options besides a cross.

I am not even a Christian, and it would still create an unfavourable impression in me to see this. I don't find it offensive, but it's just something you don't do. To me, it would communicate ignorance, or stupidity, or poser, or some lame attempt at being defiant or 'cool'.

The cross is a universal symbol like few others. Another one that comes to mind is the swastika, which has a nice pattern as well, but could very well get you killed.

"_Do whatever you want_" still applies. Nothing says you can't do it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just Lurking said:


> Especially when there are basically limitless other options besides a cross.
> 
> I am not even a Christian, and it would still create an unfavourable impression in me to see this. I don't find it offensive, but it's just something you don't do. To me, it would communicate ignorance, or stupidity, or poser, or some lame attempt at being defiant or 'cool'.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I used to have a large, chunky, plastic cross keyring that I'd have attached to a purse when I was in my teens/early 20's, but I'm an atheist. It didn't cross (put not intentional) my mind it was a cross in a religious sense until someone pointed it out to me at school, but I still kept using it.

Just wear what you want.  It doesn't mean anything anyway.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

AntiguanGiant said:


> Haha how morally bankrupt must you be to think that perfectly decent people who don't believe in your god deserve eternal hell?? I have nothing but respect for intelligent religious folk who've reasoned out their beliefs and don't hold any ethically unsound opinions. That being said it's difficult to respect anyone who thinks in such an evil way, and I genuinely hope you're one day able to re-evaluate yourself and your beliefs and come to a better conclusion than the one you're currently at smh.


I agree. The thought that someone wants me to burn in hell forever, sickens me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They let atheists inside churches, don't they?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> The cross was a symbol of torture/terror before the Christians claimed it. It didn't need them to make it more terrifying.


I dont think its that terrifying. Try picturing it like an ornamental piece of metal worn by lots of rappers and stuff.


----------



## AntiguanGiant (Aug 8, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> I agree. The thought that someone wants me to burn in hell forever, sickens me.


I like how that doesn't classify as an opinion worthy of a ban haha smh


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

AntiguanGiant said:


> I like how that doesn't classify as an opinion worthy of a ban haha smh


Yeah well i guess some people have no other option to cope other than to believe that there must be some divine reason why us atheists could go to hell. Also the moderation on this site isnt perfect, some people get away with almost downright swesring at people and others get banned for having slightly sexist opinions etc.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

No big deal. My christian old man had a fit the other day when I wore some though.


----------



## Ornstein (Sep 30, 2017)

Do what you want, really. I mean, you'll have to deal with the consequences of people thinking you're a Christian, but I doubt you'll get any trouble for it. I knew a woman who actually had a collection of wooden crosses on her mantelpiece. She was atheist ^^

((+1 to AntiguanGiant for the signature...))


----------



## Mrs Robot (Mar 16, 2016)

Honestly, I say just do what you want...wear what you want. Jewelry is just jewelry.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes i love cross (and reverse cross) and i dont believe in god. Do whathever you want man


----------



## ClarkJones (Oct 10, 2017)

I personally wouldn't since I wouldn't want to give the wrong impression but if you really want to you should!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

If you like how it looks then wear it.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Now I'm remembering how I used to wear a really ornate Gothic cross necklace to school. Also a pentacle. Despite being neither Christian nor Wiccan. Nobody ever commented either way.

Tbh there's a difference between a cross and a crucifix anyway. You can't mistake a Christian who has a little Jesus hanging around their neck, but a cross, especially an ornate one, could mean anything.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheska said:


> Ah, I like a bit of Paul Fryer. Didn't realise Pietà is now openly marketed as jewellery. People are weird.


I visited a famous torture museum exhibit on loan from France, in San Diego once. There were real devices from the dark ages that had been used on people, like a guillotine. I believe there were some cross like devices too. Anyway, it was horrifying and I had to leave half way through so I could breath and not get sick. Just a random memory that was brought up by this.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

... I guess it was from Italy...


----------

